# Logging trucks and equipment pics.



## chevy_tech

I'm looking to see some nice pictures of logging trucks and equipment. Preferably from Wisconsin and Michigan, but I'd like to see whatever you got.


----------



## treeslayer2003

flip thru the not so pro thread and the falling pics thread. heres a load of tulip poplar.


----------



## Gologit

Here's some California trucks...


----------



## Gologit




----------



## paccity




----------



## treeslayer2003

one more, yellow pine.


----------



## northmanlogging

This guy drove truck fer my grandpa in 1963, this was taken last fall.


----------



## northmanlogging

Same truck a few months ago


----------



## 2dogs

heavyequipmentforums.com has lots of pics in the forestry thread.


----------



## slowp

Forget the shiny trucks and east coast stuff .These are from the PNW> 

Here's a Madill 071 yarder set up for downhill yarding and doing it. They did a fine job too. 

A small, but heavy piece of specialty equipment called a jack by the loggers. The logging planners call it an intermediate support for the skyline. It is used when the slope of the ground changes enough that the skyline would hit the ground without it.



A Koller yarder with tube extension at work.


----------



## slowp

Oh, and this is the most important piece of equipment.


----------



## paccity

slowp said:


> Oh, and this is the most important piece of equipment.
> View attachment 348678


left your door open.


----------



## slowp

paccity said:


> left your door open.


 
Air conditioner broke down.


----------



## treeslayer2003

slowp said:


> Oh, and this is the most important piece of equipment.
> View attachment 348678


how far away can you mark with these? i get tired of walking to every tree and fighting briers.


----------



## HuskStihl

treeslayer2003 said:


> View attachment 348618
> one more, yellow pine.


Mike, I like how you always straighten the logs before putting 'em on the truck. Classy


----------



## slowp

treeslayer2003 said:


> how far away can you mark with these? i get tired of walking to every tree and fighting briers.


 
Depends on the wind, and how much paint you are willing to use. The farther away you squirt from, the more paint it takes. I'd say 10 feet maximum but have flung it farther with the wind helping. The fallers were always impressed with the power. I favor a modded Treecoder gun. You must mod it by taking the screen off the bottom. It has fewer parts to it than a Nelspot gun. The Nelspot guns always seemed temperamental to me. 

We always tried to talk those who must kind of be obeyed into buying us the paintball guns, but they refused. They were afraid we'd have too much fun and there would be blue squirrels and chippymunks and maybe even an elk running around in the woods. I wouldn't even think about doing that..


----------



## 1270d

Here is some Michigan stuff


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## M.R.




----------



## bitzer

Heres from WI. I've got more truck pictures just not sure where they are.


----------



## Hddnis

Cool, a swing grapple skiddorwarder in it's native habitat.


Mr. HE


----------



## paccity




----------



## treeslayer2003

pac, what is the drum for? and the short blue truck?


----------



## schmuck.k

treeslayer2003 said:


> pac, what is the drum for? and the short blue truck?


The blue truck looks like a line truck but i could be wrong.


----------



## 1270d




----------



## SliverPicker

1270, Is that papa Rintamaki in that gray forwarder?


----------



## 1270d

The green one


----------



## dooby

Here are some pics of my job.


----------



## treeslayer2003

nice pine dooby, looks like south but the rig looks western.


----------



## dooby

treeslayer2003 said:


> nice pine dooby, looks like south but the rig looks western.


Its in northern Wyoming so it is south of me< almost 800 miles south. 1.5 MBF or a little more. its decent timber for east of the divide. the bugs are in the stand badly. that Timberjack 450C is in pretty good shape. Hope to add an JD 550G to the show next. Then possibly a processor.


----------



## northmanlogging

Welcome back doob.

This your show you talk'n about or you working for someone else?


----------



## treeslayer2003

duh..........Darby right? dang my memory about as long as..........well you know lol. welcome back man.


----------



## dooby

northmanlogging said:


> Welcome back doob.
> 
> This your show you talk'n about or you working for someone else?


Uumm...it"s mine. Hope to be here awhile. Am looking at 3-5yrs.worth of work as it stands. It was either this or Alaska. Still got a teenager to consider. He will be here soon, along with his older brother who will work the landing. The rain has us all mudded out right now. Might go cut this afternoon. Going to rent a little D2 to clean up haul road and level out the landing areas this Tuesday. Right now it is just me and the log hauler. I would like to put on a faller or skidder hand, but either would have to be the real McCoy. The ground is pretty steep and the wood is bigger than avg.and very heavy.


----------



## Trx250r180




----------



## Deleted member 110241

Here's what we use in Sweden.


----------



## jpm11

Pine logs. Top of the escarpment. Bondi State forest. NSW Australia. Not you typical sort of day.


----------



## Torch68

bitzer said:


> Heres from WI. I've got more truck pictures just not sure where they are.
> 
> View attachment 349352
> 
> 
> View attachment 349353
> 
> 
> View attachment 349354
> 
> 
> View attachment 349355
> 
> 
> View attachment 349358


 
What is the model of that machine?


----------



## bitzer

Torch68 said:


> What is the model of that machine?


Franklin 132xl


----------



## pigpen60

what is that barrel with the stack for?


----------



## Trx250r180

Foggy this morning ............


----------



## pigpen60

yes indeed.


----------



## RandyMac

Hey Bob, do you know where this log was headed?


----------



## 1270d

wow, what would the length of that log be? 100-110 ft?


----------



## treeslayer2003

its for a mast i'd say


----------



## RandyMac

the finished art form was over 160 feet tall.


----------



## treeslayer2003

totem pole


----------



## RandyMac

treeslayer2003 said:


> totem pole



Buy yourself a cigar.

http://mckinleyvillepress.com/former-pierson-manager-sheds-light-on-worlds-largest-totem-pole/


----------



## treeslayer2003

had to be one or the other lol. i shoulda left it alone for Bob i guess........sorry. where ya at Bob?


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> Hey Bob, do you know where this log was headed?





treeslayer2003 said:


> had to be one or the other lol. i shoulda left it alone for Bob i guess........sorry. where ya at Bob?



Yup, I remember that. My uncle knew the fallers on that job. He said they worked for two days making the lay for it but made it too short and busted out a lot of the top. Still a darn good falling and loading job though.

I remember Harbor Lanes, too. You could rent bowling shoes there that were wiped out inside with the same greasy rag that they wiped down the lunch counter with. Somehow we saw nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Gologit

treeslayer2003 said:


> had to be one or the other lol. i shoulda left it alone for Bob i guess........sorry. where ya at Bob?




Hey Mike. Redwood wasn't used for masts. It was too heavy and too brittle. They usually used doug fir, spruce, or white fir.


----------



## treeslayer2003

hi Bob, they used yellow pine on this side..........guess it has to flex some.
IDK if there was ever any thing that tall here.........maybe long leaf pine farther south........


----------



## 2dogs

How far was that log transported?


----------



## Gologit

Dunno. The picture shows it northbound on 101 on the south side of Eureka. It had to travel through town and then north to McKinleyville. 

I'm thinking maybe it came out of the Yager Creek country but it's just a wild guess. It's not debarked so i doubt if it's been to a mill. It has the taper of a very young second growth. There might still be a few people around who'll remember. I'll be over there next week and I'll ask around if you want.


----------



## Cedarkerf

A couple local pics I took of local yarder sides. A favorite of mine logging with Mount Rainier in the back ground it doesn't get any better view wise


----------



## slowp

OOOOh, they'll make the mountain slide!


----------



## RandyMac




----------



## slowp

I saw a empty log truck with front wheels off the highway and next to it, totally off the highway and part way up the bank, a small used to be blue car. The log truck was fine and left on it's own power after an interview with the Stater, but the formerly blue car went away on a wrecker. It was covered in dirt. Looked like a non-injury wreck.
Perhaps an explanation will be in Lewis County Sirens tomorrow? Stay tuned.


----------



## slowp

Ruh roh. There was an injury and the log truck driver got a ticket. From Lewis County Sirens:

_RANDLE RESIDENT HURT IN WRECK
• A 65-year-old Randle man was hospitalized after his car was rear ended by a semi-truck on *U.S. Highway 12 near* Glenoma today. Troopers called about 11:20 a.m. to the scene found Freddie C. Rickets was stopped in his Ford Focus waiting for traffic at the intersection with Savio Road, according to the Washington State Patrol. A 2009 Kenworth tractor without any trailer stuck the rear of the car, according to the state patrol. Rickets was injured and transported by aid to Morton General Hospital, according to the investigating trooper. Bernard F. Horstman, 56, from Longview, wasn’t hurt but was cited for following too closely, the state patrol reports._


----------



## DavdH

A few pics from July 25,2014 all redwood.
[photo="medium"]1302[/photo]







 Big Short logs



 The road thru the decks.
[photo="medium"]1302[/photo] This loader burned up the next day, we are blaming an electrical problem, it is being fixed and we are down a machine.


----------



## paccity




----------



## 1270d

Delivered this afternoon


----------



## 1270d

www.youtube.com/watch?v=43fIX5oAK1M


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Only pics I have on the phone....


----------



## 1270d

Working behind the timbco. Pulp.


----------



## SS Sniper

A lady we're doing work for had a husband who collected antique cars and trucks. He's got some real jewels, but he has a White 5-ton logging truck similar to this. Very cool truck that was restored by him but wasn't quite completely done. Powered by a 4-cylinder gas motor... funny how only less than 100 years ago, trucks like this didn't even have heat, and now they've got monstrous engines and leather seats and such.... She was also saying how he had stories of the drivers getting frostbite on their fingers during the winter due to the lack of heat in the cab.


----------



## BeatCJ

My dad had stories of riding with his dad in a '41 Chevy log truck, getting it down into low, pulling out the hand throttle and getting out on the running board to take a whiz while the truck was still climbing the hill.

Pretty sure this truck looked similar:


----------



## Jeremiah




----------



## Jeremiah




----------



## Jeremiah

Getting closer to a 'real' log truck..


----------



## Oliver Durand

He's backing in a 
customer's driveway with a pretty good load of firewood. Glad he made it without the guys with the portable scales finding him !!


----------



## Jeremiah

Hate them guys.. usually run bug loads back roads late


----------



## earache

The white Kenworth is mine. Its what we call a Wisconsin quad. I can gross 82,200 with it. The pic with the two trucks in it the close one is a truck n pup. The second is tractor with a center mount loader trailer. They can gross 98,000. But, they don't get around quite as good as my quad.


----------



## bitzer

Hows it going Derek? I never did send you those fishing lures. Too many kids makes a man forgetful. I suppose theres no point in adding a pup to your truck when you're already hauling over 80k?


----------



## earache

Going well, real busy, spending most of my time in the woods working, spending most of my money in the woods working....


----------



## bitzer

earache said:


> Going well, real busy, spending most of my time in the woods working, spending most of my money in the woods working....


Same here.


----------



## 1270d

Helping some pine onto the 1110d



Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

More pine from last winter



Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

Timbco on a cold morning in the end of March. -24

Ponsse Ergo 



Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## earache

Big white pine! Why not run chains on the rear axle of the front bogie? I cant stand the way the front slides around without them on. I thought you ran a 1010 and a buffalo?


----------



## 1270d

We got rid of the 1110 this spring and bought the buffalo. 

Will probably get another set of front chains this fall or winter, along with rim rings to keep them from walking over.

We had chains on the old caribou and in the space of a few hours one day a chain walked over and cut off the bogie housing. The machine came off the trailer fresh from the shop, newly tightened chains and all, and by the end of the day it was a seven wheel rig. Took months to finally track down another bogie in Scotland.



Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## earache

why'd you get rid of the


1270d said:


> We got rid of the 1110 this spring and bought the buffalo.
> 
> Will probably get another set of front chains this fall or winter, along with rim rings to keep them from walking over.
> 
> We had chains on the old caribou and in the space of a few hours one day a chain walked over and cut off the bogie housing. The machine came off the trailer fresh from the shop, newly tightened chains and all, and by the end of the day it was a seven wheel rig. Took months to finally track down another bogie in Scotland.
> View attachment 436896
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


YOUCH!!! Tough day.
Why did you get rid of the 1110? I have had problems with my chains, especially on the low profile tires. But if I center them right, tighten them evenly, and tighten them within an hour of installing them, I run all winter with no problems. But, that's only if I do it all right the first time.


----------



## 1270d

I always make sure the chains are even when I do them myself. The shop had done it that time and the inside was a link shorter.

The 1110 was a good stout rig, but was getting into the high teens for hours. We had a drive pump go on the 1010 and it took the whole hydraulic system with it. Didn't want that to happen twice in a year so we upgraded. Had very good experience with Ponsse and the buffalo was available.

I haven't run it except to unload a cord or two just to try it out, but the guys really seem to like it and it hauls a heck of a pile of wood.


----------



## bitzer

Maybe chains are different on the bigger tires? I don't mess with mine unless they throw a shackle. Tighten once a year. They stay on all year.


----------



## 1270d

The little tire on the small 6 and 8 wheel rigs are almost as wide as tall and are a bit more finicky. Also when the bunk is loaded the front slides a little as you turn, pulling a side load on the chains

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## earache

1270d said:


> The little tire on the small 6 and 8 wheel rigs are almost as wide as tall and are a bit more finicky. Also when the bunk is loaded the front slides a little as you turn, pulling a side load on the chains
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I agree. The low profile tires are MUCH more difficult to keep chains on straight than the tall rubber. The first winter I ran chains on 600 rubber was a nightmare.


----------



## bitzer

I see, its almost like trying to keep a chain on a ball.


----------



## Skeans

I've always preferred tracks on the front of our 1210B hate the machine myself to work on but it works for now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coltont

. Getting one sent out at 6am. It's nice when the truck drivers get out of bed!!!!!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

Good truckers sure are nice to work with aren't they? The guys we are working with now are quite often loaded and leaving the job when we get there a little before six. 

Two trips a day is 16 to 18 hours from this current job.


----------



## 1270d

Colton it looks like your hardwoods are suffering pretty severe top dieback. The same is happening here. Not a good outlook for our hardwoods. And a budworm in the spruce and fir.


----------



## coltont

The die back is a result of 10 years ago cutting 18" and up. We're not cutting 12 and up. Lots of timber that's a blast to cut. Hog in one side and cut it around so fast it doesn't know it's dead. Lots of stuff 30 inches on the stump, tulip poplar and lots of black cherry. Hard and soft maple didn't take off like the others. Seems they don't take disturbance as well as other species.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltont

O yea. That piece behind the loader just got raped that's partially why it looks so thin. Forester's orders.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d




----------



## Deleted member 110241

1270d said:


>




I noticed that you put the tree tops in front of the harvester, is it something you do all the time? 
There's a lot of talk of minimizing the damage done by the forwarders aorund here, now it's pretty much mandatory to use the tops and even limbs to drive on. 
I think it's a good thing, it is possible to bring the wood out and still have sufficient habitats for wild life and pure, undisturbed water in the creeks


----------



## 1270d

Markus said:


> I noticed that you put the tree tops in front of the harvester, is it something you do all the time?
> There's a lot of talk of minimizing the damage done by the forwarders aorund here, now it's pretty much mandatory to use the tops and even limbs to drive on.
> I think it's a good thing, it is possible to bring the wood out and still have sufficient habitats for wild life and pure, undisturbed water in the creeks



Usually try to drop the tops in the trails yes. Here it is more to flatten everything out. So rocky on this site a guy would have a hard time driving a nail into the ground. If you pull a tree up it looks like dinosaur eggs underneath.


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> Usually try to drop the tops in the trails yes. Here it is more to flatten everything out. So rocky on this site a guy would have a hard time driving a nail into the ground. If you pull a tree up it looks like dinosaur eggs underneath.


Do the same here on the west coast but mainly to help with ground impact of yarding and with in a year you can't even tell there was a trail there. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gypo Logger




----------



## bitzer

1270d said:


>



Looks good. You and that machine are pretty dam quick!


----------



## 1270d

bitzer said:


> Looks good. You and that machine are pretty dam quick!


Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 110241

Here's a video of logging in Norway, harvester and forwarder. Annoying music but worth watching


----------



## Diamond dude

This is our newest bad ass addition..... UN FREAKING REAL!


----------



## 1270d

One of the factory guys from Timberpro (actually the grandson of inventor Pat Crawford) came out to our job with a drone. Took some cool film of the new buncher. Wood is comically small for a machine built for 32 inch diameter. Oh well, take whatever job you can get during spring breakup.


----------



## SliverPicker

Great video. Thanks for that. 

If that video is very recent you must be at relatively high elevation or right near the lake judging by the leaves on the popple.

Homesickness sets in again...


----------



## Diamond dude

In the black hills sd


----------



## SliverPicker

Michigan


----------



## 1270d

Right across the road from LP sagola


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> Right across the road from LP sagola


How's the fuel consumption between the new vs the old timbco?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

So far it seems pretty close to the same, 6-7 gallons per hour. Which is nice considering the new one has almost 100 more HP.


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> So far it seems pretty close to the same, 6-7 gallons per hour. Which is nice considering the new one has almost 100 more HP.


Nice hoping that they don't start requiring us to start doing the steep slope stuff since a company already has. Then the clear cutting they are all going that way.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## SliverPicker

That should keep trucking costs manageable!


----------



## 1270d

Actually we had to pay extra on this job. The company cut the rate cause it was breakup work and a two mile haul on the aspen. We had to pay the trucker extra ourselves to make it up. He requires x dollars an hour to run and does good prompt work.


----------



## SliverPicker

Interesting. Do I know the trucker?

I finally found a truck for my last loads from last season. The mill will pay me around $730 for each load and they will pay the truck driver $720-$800. Seems like I should become a truck driver at this point. Alot less stuff to deal with and the same money. The problem is I don't want to be a truck driver.


----------



## 1270d

The the same or close to it here. Trucking costs to the same or more than logging. Of course you can hold back some of the allotted trucking funds and find a cheaper guy. 

We ve done that and guess what, you get what you pay for. Cheap trucking means more pushing/stuck/broke down trucks and less consistency. 

One of the guys we hired in the past had two loads scattered all over the highway. Poorly maintained equipment and green drivers. Not worth it.


----------



## chucker

the going rate for a 12 cord semi load is 350.00 for a 60 mile trip one way. reliable delivery and on time when needed at a moments notice (2 days). ! the other guy, would deliver for 200.00 for the same load and takes 2 hours to load at the landing ? used him once for a fast delivery!? LOL so 1270D, is correct on "you get what you pay for or don't...


----------



## earache

chucker said:


> the going rate for a 12 cord semi load is 350.00 for a 60 mile trip one way. reliable delivery and on time when needed at a moments notice (2 days). ! the other guy, would deliver for 200.00 for the same load and takes 2 hours to load at the landing ? used him once for a fast delivery!? LOL so 1270D, is correct on "you get what you pay for or don't...



The going rate stated above is very similar to what I pay here, with unreliable service and a trucker that doesn't clean up after himself or carry outrigger pads for when loading on driveways or paved roads, put out cones when loading, turn hazards on when on roads, etc. Its a tough position for a producer to be in. There are very few truckers left per producer(ratio), so less competition.

Trucking is high. REAL high. I did some figuring on current roundwood trucking rates vs. OTR refrigerated, heavy haul/oversize, and dump truck rates. The roundwood rates are by far and away the highest, and overhead is similar(though less than a new refrigerated trailer, reefer, and new tractor to pull it). Home every night, short runs, good roads, very little to no waiting at loading site, often times no waiting at off load site. The same can not be said for any of the other trucking jobs. They often time have to wait for days for loads, shut down highways for storms, etc. 
(Probably should be a whole other thread).


----------



## bitzer

Tassler! How's it going up there? Cutting any decent wood lately?


----------



## hseII

Diamond dude said:


> This is our newest bad ass addition..... UN FREAKING REAL!


Details Please.


----------



## earache

bitzer said:


> Tassler! How's it going up there? Cutting any decent wood lately?


I had a BLAST this spring. Lots of chain saw work with the old 372. About 70% logs. Quite a few over 30". Cleared lots since road limits went on. Big red and white pine. Back to cutting pulp with the processor on 40s now...


----------



## bitzer

earache said:


> I had a BLAST this spring. Lots of chain saw work with the old 372. About 70% logs. Quite a few over 30". Cleared lots since road limits went on. Big red and white pine. Back to cutting pulp with the processor on 40s now...



Sounds fun! I wish pine grew big down here. I've been cutting a lot of ash. Nothing to write home about. Eab is getting pretty ugly now that everything is leafed out. I cut all the ash trees in my yard last winter anticipating it. It's too bad too because I'm cutting a lot of ash that just makes a sawlog that if it weren't for the stupid bug would be beautiful wood in 30 years. 60-70 ft to the first branch kind of stuff. Of course I'm taking all merch pulp on these sales too. It's actually getting difficult to market ash firewood because of the glut of it around here. Ash is becoming a dirty word.


----------



## Skeans

Just for giggles a real old machine for you guys.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

Interesting machine. Never knew Deere was into that sort of thing


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> Interesting machine. Never knew Deere was into that sort of thing


Yeah I remember as a kid there was one around here, we should be out your way next month to look at Barko's factory for the 240 as well as Timberpro and JP Skidmore.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

Skeans said:


> Yeah I remember as a kid there was one around here, we should be out your way next month to look at Barko's factory for the 240 as well as Timberpro and JP Skidmore.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Going to be at the logging Congress in Wisconsin beginning of Sept?


----------



## 1270d

Five hours or so with the hoe s to get it back up then another couple to get the engine cleared. Had some oil on the compression side after spending the night on its side. No one hurt, some bent frame behind the cab to repair from a stump.


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> Going to be at the logging Congress in Wisconsin beginning of Sept?


Not sure yet if we'll make the conference or not yet but we should be back around that time. Do you guys have any experience with the barko?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bitzer

Wow that sucks! The new machine too! You weren't in it were you? How's the pulp market up there by the way?


----------



## 1270d

Skeans said:


> Not sure yet if we'll make the conference or not yet but we should be back around that time. Do you guys have any experience with the barko?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



I don't personally but a friend of mine ran a couple demos for them in the 260w I think. At the time he was running a Cat and preferred the Barko/southstar combo. We re partial to tilters so havent looked into them much. 
I will give top marks to Timber pro though. We were just at the factory again the other day working through some things I found with a cylinder clearance. They listen when their customers speak and back their product 100 percent. They are helping me with a one off control option right now. 



bitzer said:


> Wow that sucks! The new machine too! You weren't in it were you? How's the pulp market up there by the way?



I don't run it and the guy that does was fine. Not my idea of equipment care but accidents happen in rough rocky ground I guess. Last time he put one of our bunchers over was in 97 or 98.

Pulp markets here are in the tubes unless your with a company with solid supply agreements. We have been. Basically high grading a junk stand all summer. So, not a great summer so far. Now the log and veneer market is getting saturated and talk of rate cuts is circulating. Our pulp quota is open right now but only due to our low production so far.

How bout you, I know you stick in the log timber mostly?


----------



## Snowy01

Good thing about working late, make better photos


----------



## bitzer

1270d said:


> Pulp markets here are in the tubes unless your with a company with solid supply agreements. We have been. Basically high grading a junk stand all summer. So, not a great summer so far. Now the log and veneer market is getting saturated and talk of rate cuts is circulating. Our pulp quota is open right now but only due to our low production so far.
> 
> How bout you, I know you stick in the log timber mostly?


I cut a fair amount of pulp for a handcutter. Typically I sell it all as firewood. Warm winter last year, price of propane, eab ash firewood every, and the big Producers flooding the market have all pretty much killed the firewood market. I'm still moving it but slowly. On the other hand my sawmill I send logs to shut down for two weeks on account of lack of logs. No one hand cuts anymore. It's going to be a weird year.


----------



## 1270d

Snowy01 said:


> View attachment 519853
> 
> 
> Good thing about working late, make better photos



Looks like your in some nice processor timber! Can't say I have ever watched one of those tail swing timbcos work. 622?


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> Looks like your in some nice processor timber! Can't say I have ever watched one of those tail swing timbcos work. 622?


Seen a few around even seen a new big Timberpro the other day on a lowboy on the interstate flags had to have poles for height it was a tall sob.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowy01

1270d said:


> Looks like your in some nice processor timber! Can't say I have ever watched one of those tail swing timbcos work. 622?


Its actually a Valmet mate


----------



## 1270d

Snowy01 said:


> Its actually a Valmet mate



I realize it's a valmet. Valmet bought timbco out a while back. Then was bought by komatsu. That thing definitely has a lot of Crawford blood in its veins.

Skeans I was looking at the tailswing 765 TP at the factory when we were there. It is a big girl.


----------



## Snowy01

1270d said:


> I realize it's a valmet. Valmet bought timbco out a while back. Then was bought by komatsu. That thing definitely has a lot of Crawford blood in its veins.



More up on your history then me bud, kids these days.... As for the tail, it hasn't caught me out YET, just a bit of extra care when we aren't clear felling.
This machine has 3 more blocks to go before its getting sold off, and I'm into a refurbished L830 tiger!


----------



## 1270d

Always pins and needles when waiting for a new machine while running the old iron.


----------



## Snowy01

1270d said:


> Always pins and needles when waiting for a new machine while running the old iron.


We are working away from where our major operations are. So our patch is like the graveyard. The boys in the hardwood and radiata down in the S/E are in new 822/830 tigers or 521b cats!


----------



## 1270d

Working for a pretty big show?


----------



## Snowy01

1270d said:


> Working for a pretty big show?


Not huge, 60 odd people. 15 of which are in trucks


----------



## 1270d

Thats huge in my area. We're small with one crew of 6 and no trucks thankfully.


----------



## Skeans

3 guys here two trucks and enough equipment for two sides. Lots of guys have big crews around here still and seem to be getting bigger by the day.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans

Some of the ground we are cutting with a no lever it's steep enough the forwarder slides down the hill, cutting we walk up the faces instead of going from the top down.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

Impressive working steep stuff with a flat bottom. 

Depending on soil I max out at about 35-38 degrees for climbing. The buncher can maybe crack 40. I can downhill a bit steeper with the processor but any more than that and have the guys hand fall the steep stuff.


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> Impressive working steep stuff with a flat bottom.
> 
> Depending on soil I max out at about 35-38 degrees for climbing. The buncher can maybe crack 40. I can downhill a bit steeper with the processor but any more than that and have the guys hand fall the steep stuff.


Soft soil really good tree growing ground, we'll push over parts like that around 75 degrees one of the reasons we use a fixed head as a brake as needed. Ground like that we yard with a cat as much as possible the forwarder you either slide or the grade pushes through the transmission.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

75% you mean? I think we're talking about similar grade here 36-40° is 75-80℅ slope or so


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> 75% you mean?


This job no degrees think of an angle finder the slope is steep enough it turned on the low engine oil light in a 1210b. We shovel log 50% ground, this is steep enough the crane on the 1210 will come all the way back and lock out.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

Wow. That's pretty hairy. Careful you don't cook a rear main on the engine at angles like that


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> Wow. That's pretty hairy. Careful you don't cook a rear main on the engine at angles like that


Got almost 13k on the perkins not an issue so far had the pan and caps off for the bearings look good we keep a strict 100 hour service interval on oil, 50 on fuel filters, gear oil every 200 and hydraulic as well so far we haven't lost an engine.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

I imagine you won't with a service schedule that comprehensive. Your making me feel like a slacker. We run 5-600 hour oil changes including air and fuel filters. Hydraulic oil every 1800. Going to start changing final drive oils at 200 now to see if we can get more life out of them.


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> I imagine you won't with a service schedule that comprehensive. Your making me feel like a slacker. We run 5-600 hour oil changes including air and fuel filters. Hydraulic oil every 1800. Going to start changing final drive oils at 200 now to see if we can get more life out of them.


It should help we had issues with brakes at 750 we noticed so we dropped to 200 and the life has come up a good amount. One way I look at it oil is cheap compared to me rebuilding stuff especially an engine, one filter I will say we forgot about and cost us a pump is the in tank suction screens so now they will get changed every two years.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowy01

Skeans said:


> Soft soil really good tree growing ground, we'll push over parts like that around 75 degrees one of the reasons we use a fixed head as a brake as needed. Ground like that we yard with a cat as much as possible the forwarder you either slide or the grade pushes through the transmission.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Wow.... anything over 50 we get a yarder in......


----------



## Skeans

Snowy01 said:


> Wow.... anything over 50 we get a yarder in......


We push it as much as possible as well as this is 25 year old thinnings we're in, it wouldn't be cost effective to bring in a yarder and normally we can drop the forwarder off a road from the top.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cseal

Preview attachment 20160908_083821.jpg




20160908_083821.jpg
4 MB
East Tennessee load from this week.


----------



## Skeans

A buddy's steep ground forwarder with the extension to do 36 and 40 footers thinning.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

That tilting crane would be nice in that steep stuff. Necessary more like. 

How come the wood is processed so long? Does the mill feel it can merchandise that much better than cutting 20's or 16's?


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> That tilting crane would be nice in that steep stuff. Necessary more like.
> 
> How come the wood is processed so long? Does the mill feel it can merchandise that much better than cutting 20's or 16's?


It's mainly how we cut out here unless it's a young stand, I'll get you a few pictures of the stand I'm thinning right now parts would be well ahead to long log well other parts you struggle to 18's. Plus the prices are better on long wood they hit us good on short wood here the mills don't want it because there's not the extra over run.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

Must just be another one of those regional differences I can't fathom. The mills don't market forty foot product do they?

How big timber can the Ponsse machines handle there? I know what they can do diameter wise but your wood is so tall must be difficult to move once down. Tallest wood I have been in was around 100 ft aspen. 20-30 inch stumps. That wasnt too bad but could get difficult if it went downhill


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> Must just be another one of those regional differences I can't fathom. The mills don't market forty foot product do they?


Nope other then specialty stuff, but I can say guys out here have broke the scorpion booms with our timber it's tall and long.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## M.R.




----------



## Skeans

M.R. said:


> View attachment 534363


What part of Oregon?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

Skeans said:


> Nope other then specialty stuff, but I can say guys out here have broke the scorpion booms with our timber it's tall and long.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



Hope it doesn't happen with mine. Do you know where they broke, or have any pictures? I'd be super interested in seeing where to keep an eye on mine. My main center frame snapped in two almost two years ago but so far no boom trouble.

My sales guy said they Bear which is Ponsse's big harvester is at its outer limit in that wood. Scorpions should stick in the thinning it seems.


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> Hope it doesn't happen with mine. Do you know where they broke, or have any pictures? I'd be super interested in seeing where to keep an eye on mine. My main center frame snapped in two almost two years ago but so far no boom trouble.
> 
> My sales guy said they Bear which is Ponsse's big harvester is at its outer limit in that wood. Scorpions should stick in the thinning it seems.


Scorpion is too big for thinning honestly most of the guys run 415 sized machines or the 608b or 653 like I have and some 1270 sized machines. Last we heard was they snapped them off the couple that were out here. One day you should come out for the live demo logging conference it'd help a lot.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1270d

Skeans said:


> Scorpion is too big for thinning honestly most of the guys run 415 sized machines or the 608b or 653 like I have and some 1270 sized machines. Last we heard was they snapped them off the couple that were out here. One day you should come out for the live demo logging conference it'd help a lot.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk




There's lots of stories in my home area about scorpions breaking into all sorts of pieces. So far I'm the only one who has actually had one break in America as far as I can tell. Ponsse is remarkably transparent about thier flaws and is extremely quick to update/fix them. 

The 1270 and Scorpion are virtually the same sized machine and about 10' wide.

What did you guys think after touring TPro and Barko?


----------



## Skeans

1270d said:


> There's lots of stories in my home area about scorpions breaking into all sorts of pieces. So far I'm the only one who has actually had one break in America as far as I can tell. Ponsse is remarkably transparent about thier flaws and is extremely quick to update/fix them.
> 
> The 1270 and Scorpion are virtually the same sized machine and about 10' wide.
> 
> What did you guys think after touring TPro and Barko?


Haven't made it back yet my dad ended up getting called up for Jury duty so hoping to go back here soon. That's the second one I've heard if out here cracking the boom but both companies can break anything. I'll see about popping over and get pictures of the new big head on a 880 tigercat.








Same job there in the 2nd picture I'd normally cut long logs.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

